# Nintendo Graphical Restrospective



## TaeK (Feb 19, 2008)

Little thing i made from boredom.

A look back on how each of the Nintendo franchises have evolved from pixellated dots into todays high resolution graphics.

Which character has had the best overhaul over the past years?
Which the worst? (give you 3 guesses ¬_¬)
Has the HD era really benefitted these gaming franchises?

Discuss.


----------



## science (Feb 19, 2008)

Link, DK, and Samus are the best new era ones, Sonic was the best 16-bit one, but his current one sucks. Also, new Kirby sucks in comparison to olde Kirby. Mario... meh, hes okay.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd Say Link, Mario, and DK.

Especially when only looking at their starts and finishes.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 19, 2008)

Seems like Kirby just got a resolution and color palette update for every iteration. Cute little bastard.


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 19, 2008)

The best change probably looks like Link. His design changed drastically throughout almost all his games.

Kirby has the worst change (although he doesn't really need a change), his simple form stayed true his whole gaming career.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(thaigrocer @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Seems like Kirby just got a resolution and color palette update for every iteration. Cute little bastard.



Why change what's already perfect?


----------



## Orc (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(science @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Also, new Kirby sucks in comparison to olde Kirby.


Both suck and I love them both.


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 19, 2008)

kind of amazing what these graphics have changed into after... idk... decades? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, idk the most grown but the first mario looked HORRIBLE compared to now


----------



## JPH (Feb 19, 2008)

Ha, that looks pretty neat.
But they forgot Ness and the Pokemon trainer...


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome picture, except a couple are mixed up.


----------



## Costello (Feb 19, 2008)

Digg this:
http://digg.com/nintendo/Nintendo_A_Graphical_Retrospective

nice work Ta...ek


----------



## xJonny (Feb 19, 2008)

Cheap publicity eh Costello


----------



## TaeK (Apr 3, 2008)

Revised and updated


----------

